# Laying linoleum over tile



## NaeGan (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm in a situation where I have to lay linoleum over some old tile. There was rubber back carpet glued to it. I have all of the old carpet scraped off and washed the floor. The tile seems to be well in tact except for one piece next to a wall under the stove. I usually wouldn't lay over the tile, but I either do or don't get to do it. Somebody is going to. Is there a certain kind of underlayment I can put down to help avoid the seams and the hard glue from showing the new flooring.


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

me few cents. is this not a good idea. the grout joints are going to show thru linoleum and get worse as time goes by. The glue will not stick to the surface of tile tile as well.. To me very very bad idea


----------



## rusty baker (Jun 14, 2008)

Ceramic tile or VAT or VCT? Are you installing linoleum or vinyl? It does make a difference. I have installed tons of vinyl over VAT and VCT with no problem.


----------



## NaeGan (Sep 8, 2009)

My apologies for being so vague. The homeowners dropped of the flooring today and it would be vinyl over VAT. The tile is pretty tight and seems to be well attached.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Skim it with a cement based patch with a latex additive and install to manufacturer's specs.


----------



## Red Adobe (Jul 26, 2008)

well maybe this isnt right but here what I did at the lake house...... I did a wet sand with 30 grit cleaned up with acetone then used contact cement and put down 1/4 mahogany. That was 20 some years ago on the overlay and its held up to pealing up and redoing the viyl 3x

If I had it to do with whats out now id go with hardi or kerdi and tile and be done

now that i think about it no wonder my lungs are toast and a pack or more a day probebly wasnt the worst thing.


----------



## rusty baker (Jun 14, 2008)

You shouldn't sand it because it is probably asbestos. And hardi and kerdi are for ceramic tile, not sheet vinyl.


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

Strip it.
Skim it tight with Plani-Patch.
Lay over it.
The seams won't show through.
Ever.


----------



## NaeGan (Sep 8, 2009)

When you say strip it, do you mean remove all of the glue from the carpet?


----------



## rusty baker (Jun 14, 2008)

Glue, wax etc.


----------

